# Putting Window Back Up



## Metro (Mar 28, 2013)

What is the easiest way to get a window in your car up when the motor is broken? Do I have to take the paneling off, or is there a way to pull it up with your hands or some kind of tool?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need to pull the panel.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Joecaption has it correct.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

A lot depends on the brand of car and what is actually broke. My 2000 grand prix had a problem with the rear window. Turns out the motor was OK but the cable drive system broke. Was able to pull the window up without removing the panel. Had to tape it up though till I got a new regulator ordered. Had a POS import once that the motor died on a window. Had to pull the door panel, practicaly gut the door assembly to get to the motor, disconnect the motor from the regulator, pull the glass up and re-attatch everything. Replacement motor cost more than the car was worth. Window never went down again.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

hold the up button and slam the door a few times. worth a try


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

What is the make and model of the car? In general, the panel has to come off. If you aren't positive the motor is bad, check for a broken ground wire. My olds had a driver side window stuck down, and it was a bad ground.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, it totally depends on the year/make/model of the car. Some are old-school and have the motor and track setup. Those can sometimes be finagled into pulling the glass up. But others (many/most new cars) tend to use the cable kind and don't usually lend themselves to being pulled. At least from my limited experience and frustration...

If it's a door with a frame then it might not be too hard to remove/replace yourself. But frameless doors are a pain in the butt to readjust the window so everything lines up properly. rockauto.com has usually had great prices when I've needed car parts.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I bet you will have to pull the panel over-all. When you do, and for those who have: While looking at the window regulator assembly (without glass) remember that a factory worker (average across all U.S. assembly plants) has only 73 seconds to completely install the regulator unit.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thurman said:


> ...remember that a factory worker (average across all U.S. assembly plants) has only 73 seconds to completely install the regulator unit.


Bearing in mind that several engineers have already spent several hours making it possible for it to be installed in that timeframe. There's a lot more to an auto than the time it takes for line workers to put it together. There's a surprising amount of planning that has to go into making it build-able and repairable in reasonable amounts of time. 

This often means jumping through hoops to do it but those are often well-documented in the factory service manual. Many of which can be readily found online. Best thing I've ever had for any of my vehicles has been their factory service and parts manuals. In addition to the repair steps there's usually also some troubleshooting and diagnostic steps you can follow. Some might require dealer-only tools, but a lot won't. The window regulator likely won't.

So before you tackle the problem it really helps to look up the documented repair steps.


----------



## Metro (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm sorry, it's a 2000 Chevy Cavalier. @MJ12...... not a bad idea. Shake it loose. From what I read in my manual I need a power tool to drill out the rivets of the panel. If I have to go through all that I may as well pay someone to do it. I won't have the funds for a motor, if it is that, for a few months.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just need a drill to remove the rivets. You can bolt it back together. As far as stated that engineers spend a lot of time to make repairs in a reasonable amount of time. That's a bunch of crap they are built for speed on the assembly line. They could care less about the repairs. That's the techs problem


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Bunch of crap? New products have warranties and the serviceability of that product during the warranty is most definitely something a manufacturer takes into account. Mainly because they'd end up paying MORE to fix it during a warranty repair. There's a balancing act to be struck here, between making it cost effective to get out the door AND keep it that way during the warranty period. Otherwise why would they even bother to write the factory service manuals? Oh right, because they know they'll continue to be involved in getting the vehicles fixed for a while. Sure, there's some stuff that could certainly be engineered for better serviceability in the field, but it's flat out wrong on all accounts to claim it's just about the initial manufacturing.

Given that you're asking a relatively newbie kind of question about drilling out rivets (it's not that tough a task) then you might want to just get a price to have the repair done. It's truly not that hard to fix stuff like this, but it can be tedious to follow all the steps. And it's not like you'd be learning this and using that knowledge often. In those situations it's sometimes simpler to shop around to find someone that's already doing it. The upside is they can probably quickly determine if it's actually a motor or mechanism problem, or whether it's electrical. Do you hear any noises at all from the window motor when you press the switch? Do you detect any dimming of the lights? If that's happening then it's likely the wiring to the motor is ok. But if you don't see or hear anything then it might be the wiring. This could be the switch, the harness to/from the door and the frame or a connector elsewhere along the circuit. Electrical problems are among the most tedious to troubleshoot when you're not regularly doing that kind of work.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> Bunch of crap? New products have warranties and the serviceability of that product during the warranty is most definitely something a manufacturer takes into account. Mainly because they'd end up paying MORE to fix it during a warranty repair. There's a balancing act to be struck here, between making it cost effective to get out the door AND keep it that way during the warranty period. Otherwise why would they even bother to write the factory service manuals? Oh right, because they know they'll continue to be involved in getting the vehicles fixed for a while. Sure, there's some stuff that could certainly be engineered for better serviceability in the field, but it's flat out wrong on all accounts to claim it's just about the initial manufacturing.
> 
> Given that you're asking a relatively newbie kind of question about drilling out rivets (it's not that tough a task) then you might want to just get a price to have the repair done. It's truly not that hard to fix stuff like this, but it can be tedious to follow all the steps. And it's not like you'd be learning this and using that knowledge often. In those situations it's sometimes simpler to shop around to find someone that's already doing it. The upside is they can probably quickly determine if it's actually a motor or mechanism problem, or whether it's electrical. Do you hear any noises at all from the window motor when you press the switch? Do you detect any dimming of the lights? If that's happening then it's likely the wiring to the motor is ok. But if you don't see or hear anything then it might be the wiring. This could be the switch, the harness to/from the door and the frame or a connector elsewhere along the circuit. Electrical problems are among the most tedious to troubleshoot when you're not regularly doing that kind of work.


You obviously don't work on car for a living huh


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Please note this well. Do not put your hands anywhere inside that door. Those set up will cut your fingers off in seconds. A good friend of mine does auto glass for a living. He actually paid someone too fix his truck's window. He told me that it is worth having someone else do it with time involved and what a pain in the butt it is. As for cars being designed to be able to have repairs done. Well this actually is true. Problem is the guys doing the designing have never worked on a car. I have over time filled a large tool box full of very specialized tools to do one thing on one car. Absolutely ridiculous designs. Myself as well as any mechanic could go on for weeks about all the short sighted design flaws in car, in regards to fixing things. Do not get me going.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't let the people with a vested interest in being paid for the work deceive you. You can do it yourself.

It *is* something to be careful about, but this is true of just about anything you'd attempt to do in life. 

Yes, if you weren't paying attention and you left the power connected then it's certainly within the realm of possibility that the mechanism could operate. This is why factory and 3rd party service manuals will always tell you to disconnect power to the battery BEFORE doing the work. This avoids the risk of the motor coming on suddenly and lopping off fingers. 

Not all vehicles and the windows are as complicated to repair. Which was why I mentioned frame vs frameless.

As for specialized tools, some repairs are easier to do with a specialized tool. Few actually require it, but might take a lot longer otherwise.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I absolutely hate working on cars, I have no idea who the poster is. The more modern windows are all safe cable driven windows. Could the poster have an 1989 and typed the wrong date? No offense but you have no idea what you are talking about in regards to mechanical repairs. Window mechanisms are spring loaded and are deadly. I had more certifications and experience than I can even remember. I have gone to school I have received factory training. I have done every aspect of auto glass, including tinting. Auto glass work is very dangerous, requires a great deal of specialized tools, is dirty and low paying. Auto glass of today is totally different than auto glass of ten years ago. Auto glass repair is very cheap to have done unless you go to some where like safelite.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I've replaced several window regulators of many kinds, the newer kind with cables and the older ones using motors with a scissor-like mechanism. I've even done them with the old-school hand-crank that had the spring. So, please, don't assume you have any idea what I'm familiar with. 

Dirty, low-paying and dangerous... and yet you do it and want the rest of us to believe you're not exaggerating for the sake of your own interests? Ok, sure, whatever.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay, you caught me, and I would have gotten away with it if not for you pesky kids.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

mr 99, yes you are a danger to others for sure. The simple fact that you think a spring loaded device requires power is all you need to say to show you are talking out your elbow. My guess is your trying to farther your interests as a unemployed engineer. Mj and others are on this forum trying to help people and you are accusing of conspiring to promote their own interests. You are doing a great Dis service to this forum and should excuse yourself.


----------

